# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Prvi sex 2. dio

## anna24

ima li koji smajlić sa cigaretom??
Vjerojatno nema, no aaahh što je bilo dobro   :Grin:

----------


## moceko

Imala sam 2 sava. Prvi put smo pokusali nakon 2 mjeseca i mogu reci da me dosta boljelo. Nakon toga smo pauzirali i pokusali za,od prilike, mjesec dana.
Jos uvijek je bilo neugodno ali bolje nego prvi put. MM je bio stvarno njezan i nikad nije forsirao. Na tome sam mu zahvalna.   :Kiss:  

Danas ne mogu reci da nam je seks kao prije poroda, a i moja zelja nije ista, ali smo se uspjeli vratiti u nekakvu normalu. 
Na pocetku je bilo dosta tesko ali vrijedilo je truda.
Puno se lakse zivi sa zadovoljnim muzem.  :Wink:

----------


## jabaresi

Dosta dugo je prošlo od poroda naime imala šavove koji su punih mjesec dana nemoguće boljeli jedva se dizala obavljat nuždu  :Grin:  pa mi iskreno sex nije bio ni u mislima.A kad smo i pokušali bilo je užasno bolno, :?  :?  Tako da je prošlo sigurno i više od 6 mjeseci   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Elinor

Sad sam 3 tjedna poslije poroda, još krvarim, sex samo u mašti. Zanima me kako se sexate sa cicama punim mlijeka? Jel to šprica na sve strane?  :Grin:

----------


## rinama

> Sad sam 3 tjedna poslije poroda, još krvarim, sex samo u mašti. Zanima me kako se sexate sa cicama punim mlijeka? Jel to šprica na sve strane?


Uglavnom da.

----------


## Ana :-)

> Pa ana zar tebe ne svrbi rez


Tek sam sada skužila da to ide meni u džep  :Laughing:  

Kada je sex u pitanju me ništa ne svrbi   :Razz:  

*Elinor* meni niti jedna kap mlijeka nije izašla u sexu, osim kada se MM zaigra sa cicom zna malo izaći njemu u usta  :Grin:   :Embarassed:

----------


## luce23

moj najveći strah je da će sve to biti široko i da neću ništa osjećati...je li se ikomu to dogodilo???? :?

----------


## luce23

da li vam je bed radi bbe mislim ako je u krevetiću pored vas??? kako se opustite??

----------


## disa

> disa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pa ana zar tebe ne svrbi rez
> 
> 
> Tek sam sada skužila da to ide meni u džep  
> 
> Kada je sex u pitanju me ništa ne svrbi   
> ...


Hej skontala si me  :Embarassed:  pa kako rez jel svrbi jos?

----------


## Ana :-)

A još uvijek svrbi, ali manje...mažem sa lanolinom i prolazi  :Smile:  

*Luce* kegelove vježbe su čarobne, ja sam ih počela raditi 2 tjedna nakon poroda i mogu ti reći da su jako pomogle jer itekako primjećujem razliku od onda kada sam ih počela raditi pa do sada  :Smile:  
I nije nikakav bed, u početku sam stralno bacala pogled prema bebi a sada je niti ne primjetim u tim trenucima...nemajka  :Embarassed:

----------


## luce23

gdje mogu naći više o tim vježbama..hvala

----------


## Ana :-)

*Luce* evo ti nekoliko linkova pa si malo pročitaj   :Kiss:  ;

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...t2ID=&Show=881

http://mameibebe.net/dijete/2004021620.htm

http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kegelove_vje%C5%BEbe

----------


## luce23

hvala- evo vježbam pa ćemo vidjeti...  :Embarassed:

----------


## we&baby

....20 dana.

jos je bolje nego prije....

kako to objasniti, poima nemam :?

----------


## Xenia23

> muževima sex na prvom mjestu a onda sve ostalo. Idea Uopće nije bitno kakva si majka ili kućanica, bitno je kakva si u krevetu. Tako je to s muškog gledišta. Otkad sam to shvatila život mi je mnogo lakši, a moram priznati i sex puno bolji (Lorena živi dokaz, nakon bezuspješnih višegodišnjih pokušaja.) Stoga zapamtite, ako nećete im vi dati , uvijek ima onih koje hoće. Evil or Very Mad



e toga me unaprijed strah.....

----------


## melani25

oko 2mj poslije...i bilo je uffff... :shock:

----------


## loo

39 dan od poroda inimalo ugodan (nisam rezana imala samo jedan sav), a sutradan me je bolio rez od epi s prvog poroda

----------


## luce23

ja sam nakon 2 mjeseca bilo je odlično vježbala sam prije jer me bilo strah da ću dole biti široka no sve je kao prije možda čak malo bolje nego prije jer je sve usko i bolji je osjećaj.

----------


## Ana :-)

*Luce* drago mi je da su ti vježbe pomogle :D

----------


## Yuna

meni se čini da se nećemo sexati barem godinu dana   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
ne mogu to ni zamisliti.

----------


## Yuna

sad mi je jasno zašto parovi ne rade odmah bebe, da se mogu u miru sexati barem neko vrijeme- pogriješili smo izgleda  :Laughing:

----------


## Ora

Čitajući vaša iskustva moram priznati da je meni bio odličan prvi sex nakon poroda ( nakon mjesec dana  :Grin:  ) još uz to me od hormona totalno šora konstantna kriza   :Laughing:   :Grin:

----------


## malena beba

ora i kod mene je isto bio odlican, mislim na prvi sex poslije poroda.... i svaki iduci, moram priznat, bolje nego prije....

----------


## Ora

*malena beba* slažem se u potpunosti   :Dancing Fever:   :D 
vjerojatno zbog kombinacije-hormoni...želja...hormoni...strast...hormoni   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## BlackCat

prvi sex 6 tjedana nakon poroda. i otada nijedan nije bio kao prije poroda. čekam da mi se vrati želja..........  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Ora

> BlackCat:čekam da mi se vrati želja..........


 :/ Nemoj čekati da ti se vrati želja...potakni ju  :Love:  
Želim ti brzi povratak želje i strasti  :D [/quote]

----------


## BlackCat

hvala, ora. ali kao da mi je sada bitnije biti majka nego ljubavnica. i žao mi je muža nekada, ali jednostavno je ona sex mašina otprije proda nestala...

----------


## Ora

BlackCat - jedan mudar čovjek mi je rekao jednu vrlo pametnu stvar: postoji trenutak kada muškarac mora biti dovoljno pametan i strpljiv da shvati da u jednom periodu ne može biti ženi na prvom mjestu. Nakon nekog vremena pametna žena će se sjetiti da se osim djeteta u njenom životu nalazi i njen muž te će mu pružiti potrebnu pažnju, ako ništa drugo onda za njegovu strpljivost   :Grin:  

Dakle za muža: STRPLJEN-SPAŠEN, a za tebe: držim fige da se sve vrati na staro i bolje   :Love:   :Bye:

----------


## BlackCat

:Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## buca

BlackCat,razumijem te. meni su trebali mjeseci da mi se želja vrati,a prvi put mi je bilo bolno da su mi suze krenule.
a osjećaj tih prvih par puta mi je bio kao, što je netko već negdje na ovom topiku prije napisao,da baciš hrenovku u hodnik  :Grin:

----------


## mamamišić

nakon prvog poroda koji je bio carski mogli smo normalno voditi ljudav već nakon prvog pregleda i bilo mi je normalno  :Grin:  .
no sada (nakon vaginalnog) mi je koma, nikako ne uspijevamo kao da sam zacementirana. MM ništa ne forsira i stane kad me počne boliti. želja mi je velika ali ne ide.....sad bude dva mjeseca od poroda...probali smo dva puta ali .......

----------


## koksy

Meni je proslo tek 16 dana od poroda a vec imam strasnu zelju...MM jos vecu. Ali jos dosta krvarim pa nista od toga. Nemam niti jedan sav, apsolutno nista me ne boli, 4 sata nakon poroda sam vec sjedila pa si mislim, ako uskoro prestanem krvarit, jel prerano za 1.?

----------


## Xenia23

meni želja nije nikako ni splasnula, mi smo ja bi prije rekla vodili ljubav, točno 15 dana nakon poroda, tj. carskog, i otada recimo dosta često, ipak neke stvari trebaju vremena, dosta je usko (ako znate na što mislim), kao da je prvi put...

ne smeta nam ako je bebica pokraj nas u krevetiću , možda je to čudno ali mi smo nekako shvatili da je jednostavno sada tako ....  :Grin:

----------


## tibica

> Meni je proslo tek 16 dana od poroda a vec imam strasnu zelju...MM jos vecu. Ali jos dosta krvarim pa nista od toga. Nemam niti jedan sav, apsolutno nista me ne boli, 4 sata nakon poroda sam vec sjedila pa si mislim, ako uskoro prestanem krvarit, jel prerano za 1.?


Nije.   :Grin:   Mi smo nakon 18 dana.

----------


## dutka_lutka

> Meni je proslo tek 16 dana od poroda 
> ako uskoro prestanem krvarit, jel prerano za 1.?


Ja ne bih, preporuka je 6 tjedana, a sve ćete nadoknaditi!  :D 
P.S. Ima i drugih načina...

----------


## šefika

> moj najveći strah je da će sve to biti široko i da neću ništa osjećati...je li se ikomu to dogodilo???? :?


toga je mene bilo jako strah...ali mm kaže da je i njemu ostala ista...a i meni je...ovisi od žene do žene,vjerojatno...  :Wink:

----------


## disa

Uh...vidi vas  :Sad:  kod mene nista jos...a vidite mi datum dole...jos nisam ni zadnja dva mjeseca trudnoce...nemam zelju uopste  :Sad:  sreca pa ni mm ne navaljuje,kao da se i on porodio  :Grin:

----------


## anny42

> ja sam nakon 2 mjeseca bilo je odlično vježbala sam prije jer me bilo strah da ću dole biti široka no sve je kao prije možda čak malo bolje nego prije jer je sve usko i bolji je osjećaj.


Meni se cini i preusko,  :/ na pocetku mi je jos uvijek bolno.

----------


## domy

Kod mene je to išlo ovak. Prvih 6 tjedana niš ali onda je sve išlo polako, kak sam ja mogla. Nekad me bolio rez nakad nije. Ali sada se sve vratilo u normalu.

----------


## Moover

U skladu s temom.... pa nek moderatori obrišu ak im se ne sviđa...   :Grin:  

prvi sex

----------


## white_musk

OT ,ali Moover imaš najbolji potpis na forumu :D

----------


## toffifeee

Nakon što me je dragaaaa suseda noćas oko pola 1 probudila svojim jakim orgazmom i nemogućnošću susprezanja glasnica tijekom istog (koji je btw i ne tako čest   :Grin:  ), cijeli dan mi je bio u banani jer se nisam dovoljno naspavala!!!!

Ali Moover ovaj tvoj prvi sex me toliko nasmijao da mi još i sada suze cure, a gdje nađeš samo tako nešto...  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## mmagnolija

Mi probali neki dan, proslo je 7 tjedana od poroda i boli za popizdit!!! Tako da nista od toga za sad. A bas imam zelju.
Nije mi jasno zakaj me tak boli??? Nekako pece cijela vagina. Nisam popucala i nemam savova, sve ok.

Jeste i vi tak osjecale? Kad ce bol proci?

----------


## dtrstenjak

nisam bila rezana ni sa jednom bebom tako da u vezi toga pitanja nisam imala problema

----------


## Franciska75

AJme, mene su šivali i šivali i šivali... (beba od 4,5 kg), tako da se grozim od pomisli na sex jos uvijek (2 mjeseca su prošla)! Imam osjećaj da ću se groziti još duuuugooooo... :/

----------


## iva2405

> Mi probali neki dan, proslo je 7 tjedana od poroda i boli za popizdit!!! Tako da nista od toga za sad. A bas imam zelju.
> Nije mi jasno zakaj me tak boli??? Nekako pece cijela vagina. Nisam popucala i nemam savova, sve ok.
> 
> Jeste i vi tak osjecale? Kad ce bol proci?


i mene peče. rekao mi je dok da je to zbog suhoće vagine i propisao vaginalni gel. al mene peče i dalje i usko je do bola. a prošlo je već 4 i pol mjeseca   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## kerida

mi smo to obavili nekih 2,5 mj. nakon poroda, dugo sam zarastala i imala puno šavova.
mene je bolilo ka kuga, imala sam osjećaj kao da se neki uski prsten nalazi na pola puta i to mi je bio najbolniji dio ( valjda je to bio onaj prvi unutarnji šav), upotrijebili smo dvije šake lubrikanta i malko je pomoglo.
kasnije je bilo svaki put sve manje bolno, ali je bolilo sigurno još pola godine ( ja sam i svaki put lagano pukla jer mi je šavove jako zategnuo u lijevo, pa mi je desni kraj gospođe jako nategnut).  :Laughing:  
MM veli da je njemu isto, meni se još uvijek čini da je uže nego prije, sve u svemu meni je prije bilo bolje.

----------


## kerida

curke sad vidim da spominjete pečenje, mene je izluđivalo jakoooo dugo, bila sam kod tri različita ginekologa i svi su rekli da je sve ok ( brisevi, papa, itd ) , a mene je peklo na dodir kad bi se prala, o seksu da ne pričamo.
probala sam krema i kremica i nekih prirodnih jogurta, čaja od hrastove kore i svašta još.
ono što mi je pomoglo bilo je 2 mj. neprekidne terapije Lactoginom plus 2 ture Rojazol vaginaleta.
to mi nije dao doktor nego sam pukla na živac i kupila sama i pomoglo mi je od tada nisam imala takvih problema.
ono što me više izluđivalo od pečenja je što su me doktori gledali kao da sam luda, a kad bi rekla da mi sluznica puca pri odnosu valjda su mislili da visimo sa lustera.....a mi ka dva penzića  :Laughing:  bez naglih pokreta

----------


## ruza

mi nakon 14 dana..ja rodila na carski  :Love:

----------


## Nina20

ja jedva čekam taj prvi sex. imam strašnu želju ali nažalost još ništa od toga. još uvijek krvarim i konac mi još nije otpao (imala sam samo jedan šav). više ne boli, sad samo još čekam da prestanem krvarit i da odem na prvi pregled.

----------


## Nina20

> ja jedva čekam taj prvi sex. imam strašnu želju ali nažalost još ništa od toga. još uvijek krvarim i konac mi još nije otpao (imala sam samo jedan šav). više ne boli, sad samo još čekam da prestanem krvarit i da odem na prvi pregled.


 :D  :D  :D  :D 
evo, sinoć smo to obavili. nije me ni malo bolilo. bilo je super   :Grin:   . nisam ni dočekala prvi pregled, tek u petak idem. a i još malo kao krvarim. 
dali sam možda ipak trebala čekati prvi pregled? mislim ja se osječam odlično i ništa me ne boli.

----------


## Almica

Ja sam rodila prije mjesec dana i nemam apsolutno zelju...nisam puno pukla i osjecam se sada super ali zelju nemam. Jesam li normalna?  :?

----------


## fatmama

ja bi, imam čak i želju al još uvijek krvarim a u srijedu je bilo 5 tj od poroda. tak da apstiniramo još   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Jelcek

Kak znate da je šav stvarno zarasel?

----------


## kristina_zg

ja imam strahovitu želju i brojim dane...još 10 dana do odlaska doktoru pa ćemo vidjeti. 
 :D Ali....taman kad pomislim da sam prestala krvariti , recimo ne krvarim nekih 3 dana, i već idući dan prokrvarim...i tako mi to već preko tjedan dana traje, malo krvarim, malo ne...čudno mi je to :/

----------


## kristina_zg

> moj najveći strah je da će sve to biti široko i da neću ništa osjećati...je li se ikomu to dogodilo???? :?


meni  :Crying or Very sad:  
ja još jesam nešto osjećala no MM ništa i jako sam tužna i ne znam kaj da radim  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## kristina_zg

a zanimljivo- ja se bojala da ću biti uska i da će me boljeti, koje li ironije  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## DiLala

kristina_zg - ne tuguj - samo vježbaj kegelove, zaista pomognu - kažu da je dovoljno 50 takvih vježbi dnevno - a možeš ih raditi bilo gdje i u bilo kojem položaju - sjediš, stojiš, peglaš, gledaš TV - bilo što - i radiš kegelove. Ja ih radim i super je pomoglo - no moj je problem što nemam želje (6 mj prošlo od poroda), prije sam morala svaki dan i po par puta a sada - osjećam se ko stara babica koja samo gleda djetešce, sex mi je ono - totalno nepotreban i žao mi je to - voljela bih da mm i ja uživamo kao i prije. Možda je to zbog dojenja! Čula sam da postoji neka vaginalna krema za vlaženje koja ujedno potiče i sexualnu želju - nabavlja se u Sloveniji. Zna li netko nešto o tome? Za sve nas koje bi a nemamo želju.

----------


## kristina_zg

Hvala *DiLala*
doktorove riječi su bile: _a mogli su to još malo...bu se to stislo_

....a valjda bude, radit ću kegelove vježbe iako mi to malo mrsko, ne znam hoće li me itko shvatit- te mi vježbe samo potiču želju za seksom pa mi još gore  :Embarassed:  

Ne znam kaj da savjetujem vama koje nemate želju, nažalost ne spadam u tu skupinu, ali eto, želim vam da se stanje što prije popravi  :Love:

----------


## kristina_zg

još me nešto zanima ako itko zna odgovor na to- da li je moguće ako to i dalje ne bi bilo dobro, da se dobi od doktora uputnica za popravak (eventualno još jedan šav)??? Da li je to uopće moguće?? (a da troškove pokriva zdravstveno)

----------


## Mucasta

Eto, mi baš jučer. NAPOKON!! 
1,5 mj. nakon poroda jer sam ja dugo krvarila.

I bilo je super!

----------


## nerina

Ja sam krvarila mjesec i po,ali čim je prestalo nisam mogla dočekat,uh baš je bilo dobro!

----------


## morena24

ja ovo citam i ne mogu vjerovat...

mene je totalno strah prvog sexa. proslo je 7 tjedana od poroda, ali ne znam kad cu skupit hrabrosti  :Sad:  

imam zelju, al pregled kod ginica me tak bolio da me sad definitivno strah sexa. a sve mislim da je to zbog epi, iako mi je gin rekao da is ja brijem nesta u glavi i da me zato strah :/

----------


## anitalu

Ja evo već šesti tjedan krvarim   :Sad:

----------


## kahna

> ja ovo citam i ne mogu vjerovat...
> 
> mene je totalno strah prvog sexa. proslo je 7 tjedana od poroda, ali ne znam kad cu skupit hrabrosti  
> 
> imam zelju, al pregled kod ginica me tak bolio da me sad definitivno strah sexa. a sve mislim da je to zbog epi, iako mi je gin rekao da is ja brijem nesta u glavi i da me zato strah :/


Da te utješim. Mene je isto bolilo od epi (i to užasno, čak i kad sam stajala) i isto me bilo jako strah tog prvog puta, ali za ne povjerovati sami rez i tu bol od rezanja nisam niti osjetila. :D  I bilo je fakat ok.
Moj je problem što nemam želje. Valjda zato kaj lovim svaku sec. po noći za spavanje   :Laughing:

----------


## koksy

Nama prvi put bilo 6 tjedana poslje poroda, bez problema, isto ko i prije(vjerovatno zato jer nemam niti jedan sav) jedino jos volja nedostaje. Ni sad, nakon 6 mjeseci nemam volje, svaka minuta mi je dragocjena za spavanje.

----------


## kahna

> Nama prvi put bilo 6 tjedana poslje poroda, bez problema, isto ko i prije(vjerovatno zato jer nemam niti jedan sav) jedino jos volja nedostaje. Ni sad, nakon 6 mjeseci nemam volje, svaka minuta mi je dragocjena za spavanje.


A joj, a ja se ponadala da će mi se volja s vremenom vratiti.
Baš me zanima ima li dojenje veze s libidom :?

----------


## koksy

Neznam, ja ne dojim vec 2 mjeseca pa ipak nista... Ja sam si to protumacila kao nedostatak samopouzdanja zbog svih onih divnih "cari" trudnoce koje ostanu poslje poroda (velik trbuh, objesene sise i sl.) Sad sam krenula na dijetu, aerobik i teretanu pa cemo vidjet jel to to.

----------


## ivanic

Mi smo 2 mj nakon poroda i bilo nam je superiškica,nije niš bolilo,dosta sam radila kegelove vježbice tako da je sad čak i uže nego prije.Imala sam 5 vanjskih šavića i moram priznat da mi je sex bolji nego prije!!! :D

----------


## kahna

> Neznam, ja ne dojim vec 2 mjeseca pa ipak nista... Ja sam si to protumacila kao nedostatak samopouzdanja zbog svih onih divnih "cari" trudnoce koje ostanu poslje poroda (velik trbuh, objesene sise i sl.) Sad sam krenula na dijetu, aerobik i teretanu pa cemo vidjet jel to to.


Ima nešto i u tome   :Sad:

----------


## Dada

ja bih htjela samo upitati da li te Kegelove vježbe pale i dvije godine nakon poroda ? Znam da sam ih radila odmah nakon prvog poroda, ali ovaj put nisam. Zašto ? Nemam pojma. Valjda se nisam sjetila.

da li se to može još malo zategnuti i nakon toliko vremena?

----------


## kahna

> ja bih htjela samo upitati da li te Kegelove vježbe pale i dvije godine nakon poroda ? Znam da sam ih radila odmah nakon prvog poroda, ali ovaj put nisam. Zašto ? Nemam pojma. Valjda se nisam sjetila.
> 
> da li se to može još malo zategnuti i nakon toliko vremena?


Ovo i mene zanima. Ljena sam vježbati, MM kaže da je sve ok, al ipak imam neki osjećaj da bi moglo biti uže  :Grin:  . 
Nije da se bunim  :Laughing:

----------


## Elinor

Mislim da za to nikad nije kasno i da su jako djelotvorne. Imam osjećaj da jako brzo daju rezultate. 
Jeste li vidjele ovaj topic, za krepati je!

----------


## Majuška

Pitanje: dal je normalno da se nakon (pokušaja) sexa pojavi sukrvica? Bilo je bolno i puuuuno uže nego prije.  :/

----------


## vlatka5

prošlo je 3 tjedna od poroda.20 šavova konci jučer ispali.ja imam želju ali se bojim jel sve zaraslo.i imam pitanje pošto sam na dosta alergična a nisam na ono ulje za masiranje međice jel mogu to za početak koristiti za podmazivanje?
kod mene želje ima ali ako moram čekati još 3 t mislim da ću izluditi

----------


## morena24

eto kod nas vrijeme ide a od sexa jos nista. sad ima vec 3 mjeseca, a jos me strah!!!

sa 3 tjedna sam imala zelju (kao sto ju imam i sad) ali me straaaaah...

ali ja samo imala i dosta problema s epi pa je to od tog.

vlatka5, ja bih ipak pricekala barem do prve kontrole...

----------


## lelita

Proslo je 7 tjedana od poroda. No, ne znam dali mi je ostao neki sav..nego da probam objasnit. U vagini, oanko na ulazu imam zadebljanje i onako je tvrdo. Nije tvrdo tvrdo nego nekako drukcije. E sad budci da mi je to prvi porod i prva epiziotmija nemam pojma kako to treba tj moze izgledati. Konci su mi poispadali ima vec 3 tjedna pa ne vjerujem da je sav. Mozda je nesto lose zaraslo. Uzasno se bojim tog prvog famoznog seksa. Nista me ne boli. Dali je to normalno? Dali jos netko ima takvo nesto? Ne znam koliko sam savova dobila znam samo da me dugo sivao!!
Molim vas javite se!!
A sto se zelje tice vise je nemam nego imam. Mislim da ju ubija bas taj strah kako ce sve to ispasti.

----------


## Savitri

....ok, ovak....   :Grin:   da vas utješim ....

Ja sam rodila prije 6 mjeseci i MM i ja 
se još uvijek ne družimo   :shock: 

Do poroda sam bila totalno ugrožena  , 
muž me je već izbjegavao kad je bilo vrijeme za spavanje jer
je znao da eto mene full raspoložene.. .  :D 
a bilo mu je bed da nam dijete nebu imalo traume   :Laughing:  

Zato mi sada keks nit ne pada na pamet, mazimo se i grlimo al
konkretno ništa.... Kao da me od struka na niže NEMA  :? 

MM-u je to ok, reko je da još nekak preživljava od 'sjećanja' i da mu je
nezamislivo ić forsat nešto što bi samo njemu bilo gušt...micek moj   :Heart:   fakat ima beeeeeeeeeskrajno razumijevanja   :Heart:  

A problem broj 2 je što se panično bojim da ću odmah 
opet ostat trudna..... eh......

----------


## vlatka5

evo da se pohvalim.jutros pao prvi sex.ja napala muža,sinoć se sredim ja obrijala se i dođem u sobu a on zaspao s malim.
ja sam ulje za masiranje međice umasirala u rez.tako da ga nisam ni osijetila jedino me desna strana bolila malo ,ali kao dao je ona rezana skroz do unutra.ali sve u svemu je ok,bojala sam se da će biti strašno.

----------


## speranza

Evo ja nakon 4 i pol mjeseca i užas! nisam izdržala do kraja, boli za poludit kao da su me prejako zašili, ima li tu pomoći?
Sad od same pomisli na sex zadrhtim, reći ću mužu da si nađe priležnicu i da mene pusti na miru    :Wink:

----------


## bobaibeba

Ja sam rodila prije 2 tjedna i pošto imam samo jedan šav di sam malo pukla i otpao mi konac i super se osjećam sve sam mislila da bi mi mogli malo barem idući tjedan ali vidim da bi to moglo biti prerano po vašim iskustvima.Da ipak čekam taj prvi pregled ili ima netko tko je probao i prije pa je sve bilo ok?
Nekako mi se hoće a i 2 mjeseca pred kraj nismo uopće jer sam se osjećala kao kit,pa mi se malo žuri   :Razz:

----------


## mama_mia22

nemoj niš 6 tjedana za svaki slučaj dok si babinjača, krvariš i sl.
mi probali u 2. tj ali nismo uspjeli, peklo me. a isto imala1  šav.

tak da se strpi radje 6 tj.

----------


## iva1602

evo i mi to obavili nakon 2,5 mj od poroda... mene je malo bolilo i to na suprotnoj strani od reza  :?  ali imam osjećaj da mi se dogodila potpuno identična situacija kao kristini_zg...sve je nekak široko, mislim meni je bilo ok ali mome mužu baš i ne... samo je prokomentirao da više nije tijesno kak je bilo prije,a ja njemu čovječe kak će bit tijesno vidiš kolika beba je prošla kroz mene....   :Laughing:   8)  uglavnom imam feeling da njemu baš i nije do seksa jer to je bilo u subotu a od tada opet suša... ja bi natrag svoj bračni život sa seksom po mogućnosti.

jel te kegelove vježbe zaista pomažu i u kojem vremenskom razdoblju?

----------


## iva1602

e da i još nekaj.... kak spriječiti curenje mlijeka za vrijeme seksa... čim se uzbudim to počne curiti.....   :Sad:

----------


## Sany*

Dal je koja od vas rodila carskim rezom i ako je kada je počela sa spolnim odnosima?Meni je sada 2 tjedna od carskog,dobro se osječam,rana me ne boli,želja je tu,ali dal je prerano?Negdje sam pročitala da je jedna ženskica spavala s mužem 10 dana nakon carskog i da joj je bilo super.

----------


## Diami

U biti je to individualno. Čitala sam na nekim temama da su ženama doktori savjetovali da se strpe mjesec dana, tako da se tkivo može oporaviti, odmoriti i sve skupa "vratiti na svoje mjesto". Dok god je krvarenje u tijeku povećana je i mogućnost infekcije, pa je i to nešto o ćemu treba razmisliti u prikrajku.

Na kraju je odluka na svakom paru, nekima će biti super već nakon 2 tjedna, drugi će čekati mjesec, dva ili dulje. ovisi i o individualnom oporavku, težini poroda, učinjenim intervencijama...

----------


## kristina_zg

cure groznooo, seksualni život nam se sveo na jednom mjesečno :/ a nemam ni volje jer znam da sam razgajbana i da ne bumo tak i tak niš osiećali..Nekako sam sve više uvjerena da se to ne može vratit na staro

----------


## iva1602

> cure groznooo, seksualni život nam se sveo na jednom mjesečno :/ a nemam ni volje jer znam da sam razgajbana i da ne bumo tak i tak niš osiećali..Nekako sam sve više uvjerena da se to ne može vratit na staro


TAK TI JE I KOD NAS.....šmrc   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Savitri

MI SMO SE SINOĆ SEXALIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII   :D   :D    :D   :D 

(nakon 7 i pol mj....napokon  :D )  

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh    :Grin:

----------


## bleeda

uf sad kad vas čitam lovi me panika...ja jedva čekam da rez zaraste i da se oporavim jer mi jako jako fali....pa neće mi valjda tako bit   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## iva1602

kod nas se stanje poboljšava.... seks se vraća u normalu,jedino kaj me svaki put na početku malo boli,ko da mi je prvi put   :Laughing:  

već sam mislila da nikad neće biti ko prije , ali mislim da je sad i bolje,bar meni....   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## pomikaki

kod mene suša, ubi me AP, jedva čekam da je frknem u internat   :Wink:  
da mi bar nije m informatičar možda bi još i bilo nešto...

----------


## bleeda

ljudi moji ja ću dobit popi*ditis....eto mene užasno primilo da bi ja malo hopa cupa  al me s druge strane strah jer je rez još uvijek prefiršak i to neko vražje krvarenje.... mislim i to bi isto već moglo proći...ionako već danima izgleda kao zadnji dan menge a ne kao neko pravo krvarenje

ajme ko će dočekat da to sve prođe   :Sad:  
kad vidim MM-a samo bi ga zaskočila ....lupilo me ljetno ludilo   :Razz:

----------


## lelita

Ej Bleeda, ja sam cekala da prodje 6 tjedana..i napravila to nakon 8.
Isto me bilo strah da ce boliti da ce biti siroko i ne znam sta..
Krvarila 6 tjedana, mozda cak 7..
Skupila hrabrosti, doslovce da to ucinimo..i bilo je bas sve za 5!!
Malo je bolilo na pocetku i prva 3 puta..a sad je ok sve..
Ja jos uvijek osjetim tu nekakvu kvrzicu pod prstima za koju sam mislila da ce smetati a mm ni ne zna da postoji..

Mislim da ako imas zelju..bice super!! Eto.
samo hrabro..i sretno!!
I da bude   :Heart:

----------


## mici85

ja sam rodila 28.6. i nije mi na kraj pameti razmisljat o sexu. a vidim da i mm jos ima traume od poroda (bio je prisutan)  :D 
osim toga uz takvu dnevno-nocnu aktivnost bebaca nemam vremena ni do kupaonice a kamoli jednog na brzaka..   :Laughing:

----------


## mama_mia22

mda nema vec 2 mj i zaželih se bome.

otkad sam rodila, seks nam je postao nekak zreo.. nijie više tinejdžerski. fora mi je to

----------


## bleeda

*ja se jutros pukla ko štuka!!!!!! * :D  :D 

daklem, zaskačem ja njega već danima, a on meni: pa friško je to još..pa kaj ako ti popucaju šavovi....

i tako ja jutros cici mici, a usput budi rečeno i rođendan mi je pa nije smio odbit i eto ja dobila duuuugo očekivani i priželjkivani sex  :D 

i super, ništa me nije bolilo, kad sam se opustila i shvatila da me neće boliti raspalih se ko kalašnjikov   :Laughing:  
kaže MM da mu je osjećaj isti ako ne i bolji - bit će da sam fino proštepana   :Grin:  

joooj ljudi kako je dobro svršit   :Razz:

----------


## smedja

> Evo ja nakon 4 i pol mjeseca i užas! nisam izdržala do kraja, boli za poludit kao da su me prejako zašili, ima li tu pomoći?
> Sad od same pomisli na sex zadrhtim, reći ću mužu da si nađe priležnicu i da mene pusti na miru


joj

mene "vec" nekoliko :D puta opako pucala zelja ali previse su me zasili (rekla mi gin u petrovoj na onoj kontroli nakon mj dana, nakon sto se cudila sto tako jaucem i zapomazem dok me pokusava pregledati) 
i neide, naprosto ne moze vise uci, boli ko vrag... proslo je vise od 6 mj   :Crying or Very sad:  da tuzim ludu specijalizanticu koja me upropastila???

----------


## emea

I meni je gin. rekao da su me malo prezašili ali da se javim nakon prvog sexa.
Tako mi je povečao tremu. Očekivala sam taj sex kao porod  :Laughing:  
Meni je pomoglo što sam ponavljala u sebi da se moram opustit. Imalo mi je smisla da treba opustit mišiće i da će manje bolit. Nakon početne treme kasnije je sve bilo ko i prije. Samo je trebalo malo stisnut zube na početku ( i ponavljat "opusti se"   :Grin:  )

Drugi sex još nisam dočekala, ali sada nema više pritiska.   :Grin:

----------


## emea

E, i vjerojatno postoji neka operacijica. Ja sam već kalkulirala o tome nakon dojenja.
Ne zvuči privlačno ali bolje to nego bez sexa.

----------


## mama_mia22

bleeda, čestitam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(rođendan,hehe)

 :D   :Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## bleeda

> bleeda, čestitam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> (rođendan,hehe)
> 
>  :D


thanks   :Grin:  

sad nemrem spavat, pa idem probudit MM-a za jedan....nesmijem vam reć koji po redu sex jer ćete me izbacit s ovog pdf-a   :Embarassed:

----------


## lelita

Otkrij nam tajnu!!  :D 
Ili bolje nek si mislimo sta hocemo..  :Smile:  
Super svima onima koji se drmaju i uzivaju.Meni je nekako san bitniji.
Zelja i dalje izostaje iako mi je muz super privlacan al sam valjda umorna.
Iako, priznajem, bas sinoc bilo akcije.  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## abonjeko

Ja MORAM na svoju ogromnu žalost priznati da mi sex poslije poroda nije niti sličan onomu prije....  :Crying or Very sad:  

Reći ćete da je to psihička blokada ali osjećam se "razdrljano"...osjećam jednu široku, pomalo konstantno otvorenu rupu "dolje"  :Sad:  ...

Stalno gljivice, stalan svrab, stalne upale... boli me ponekada snošaj...kao da me probada tisuću malih žiletića...rekla ginekologu on meni da fantaziram  :Rolling Eyes:  ...

Na strani na kojoj sam šivana ne osjećam ništa...totalno mrtvilo, doslovno ništa, mrtva koža, čak me ta strana niti ne boli, niti svrbi...ništa...kao da ne postoji, zato ona druga "zdrava" strana podnosi za obje... na njoj me prilikom ulaska (na samom rubu, odjeljak vagine i rodnice) često zna strašno peći i svrbjeti...

Apsolutno ne znam što da radim.... :/

----------


## ZIMA

Prošlo je tek dva tjedna od poroda, šavovi me još bole i lagano krvarim tako da tehnički sam onemogućena. Problem je što ne mogu dočekati da svi ti problemi nestanu. Muž mi izgleda neodoljivo kao da smo se tek upoznali. Bojala sam se da će on možda imati neku traumu zbog toga što je bio na porodu samnom ali ništa od toga. Stalno se mazi oko mene. Uh... stvrano mi divljaju hormoni.

----------


## bleeda

> Otkrij nam tajnu!!  :D 
> Ili bolje nek si mislimo sta hocemo..  
> Super svima onima koji se drmaju i uzivaju.Meni je nekako san bitniji.
> Zelja i dalje izostaje iako mi je muz super privlacan al sam valjda umorna.
> Iako, priznajem, bas sinoc bilo akcije.


nema tajne....prvi put me je bilo strah da će boliti i kako će to sve izgledati....ono - hoće li biti isti osjećaj. kad sam skužila da je sve pet rasplamsala se divljakuša u meni...heheheh....

a što se tiče želje za snom...moja bebica iako joj je tek 6 tjedana spava otprilike od 10 navečer do 7 ujutro bez ijednog buđenja....tako da mama i tata imaju vremena radit malog brata   :Grin:

----------


## Leni

prvi seks 2 tjedna poslije carskog.. nije bilo baš divlje  :Laughing:  

i opet 3 tjedna od carskog.. dakle, ovo je već bila prava stvar..

----------


## ksena

> ....20 dana.
> 
> jos je bolje nego prije....
> 
> kako to objasniti, poima nemam :?


20 dana  :shock:  :shock: svaka ti cast  :Laughing:

----------


## manal

jos neki dan sam se htjela javiti tu, al je mm sjedio kraj mene, pa mi bilo glupo, jer hocu reci da mi se ne da   :Razz:  ha! uostalom kao da on to ne vidi  :Laughing:  
bojim se da ce boliti  :/ a poroda se nisam bojala. osim toga, taman i da boli, nakon poroda kakva moze biti ta bol! al eto, neka blokada. osjetim i ja ko da sam sva razvaljena, nesto se cuje kad poslije tusiranja hodam samo u gacicama, onako nesto mljacka   :Embarassed:   :Laughing:  
neku vecer smo se u stvari taman poceli maziti, kad smo zaculi zvuk iz krevetica: bebe se pokakio   :Laughing:  ode romantika   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing:

----------


## ZIMA

nakon par neuspjelih pokušaja jučer je konačno sve bilo kako treba   :Smile:  
tj. doooobroooooo  :D  :D  :D 
sve mi je danas nekako lakše

----------


## lasada

Naš prvi sex bio je na 40. dan od poroda nakon što me MM ohrabrio. Bilo je super  :Razz:

----------


## Christy

Nakon 3 tjedna, 8)

----------


## maksi

Nakon 2 mjeseca!

----------


## erik

nakon 7mj i to jer je mm bio mjesecima uporan, strpljiv, nježan, kreativan...
nakon 5mj sam prvi put uzela ogledalo i pogledala se dole,
i da 5mj se nisam dole prala rukom nego vatom, da nebih osjetla taj dio tijela prstima.
18mj sam sa nelagodom pristupala seksu i u velikom grču.

danas sve "ok" sa fizičke strane ali emocije i psiha..................

----------


## maksi

A ja sam prvi put uzela ogledalo i pogledala se dole nakon par dana! Zanimalo me kako izgleda!  :Laughing:

----------


## erik

da je mene netko to prisilio oporavak bi bio još duži,
nedaj bože.... eto kako smo svi različiti!

----------


## we&baby

erik  :Sad:

----------


## molnja

a kakva su iskustva s prvim sexom nakon carskog? :?

----------


## sanjaneo

mi smo probali prvi put nakon dva mjeseca. šok i nevjerica, strašno jer bolilo, imala sam osjećaj da sam totalno zašivena.   :Smile:  

nakon tri mjeseca malo bolje ali je i dalje bolilo. evo, sad nakon četiri mjeseca stvari kreću na bolje iako znam još malo prokrvariti

----------


## Willow

cure, jeste li vi čekale pregled kod ginića ili ste se već prije bacile u akciju?   :Razz:

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

> cure, jeste li vi čekale pregled kod ginića ili ste se već prije bacile u akciju?


Pa tko bi čekao da prođe 6 tjedana do pregleda?  :Laughing:  

Šalim se, sve dakako ovisi o tome kako se ti osjećaš. Ja nisam čekala, ali uzmi u obzir to da sam prošla bez epi i bez ijednog šava...

----------


## sanjaneo

> cure, jeste li vi čekale pregled kod ginića ili ste se već prije bacile u akciju?



ja sam čekala pregled na kojem mi je i sam dr rekao: odnosi mogu ali čisto sumnjam da će vam biti ugodno   :Evil or Very Mad:  i bome imao čovjek pravo

----------


## štrumpf

> cure, jeste li vi čekale pregled kod ginića ili ste se već prije bacile u akciju?


Ja sam čekala... gotovo sve s kojima sam pričala su govorile da nakon poroda boli jače nego prvi put, kad ono šok i nevjerica. Nisam ni osjetila da je ušao   :Crying or Very sad:  ... kakvo razočaranje, a imali smo savršen sex. Nakon Kegela i Kegela i Kegela (100 puta na dan) sve se vratilo na staro, lažem sad je još bolje. Rasplamsala se divljakuša u meni, sad mi nikad dosta.   :Kiss:

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

> Rasplamsala se divljakuša u meni, sad mi nikad dosta.


Mogu mislit...pretvorila si se u štrumpfetu...ti dam, ti dam, ti dam  :Laughing:

----------


## Willow

mislim da ću se i ja (umjesto na muža) baciti na Kegela   :Laughing:

----------


## patriša

Mi smo nakon nekih dva mj.nakon poroda.Bilo je ok,al još uvijek nije onak kak je bilo prije poroda.Ko da se sve raširilo...Jel ima kakve koristi da sada počnem radit Kegela?Mala mi ima 6,5mj.

----------


## Willow

pa kegel se uvijek preporučuje, ima više dobrih strana, sprečava inkontinenciju a ojačani mišići nisu na odmet ni za seksanje   :Grin:

----------


## štrumpf

Ti dam, ti dam, ti dam... pjevam po cijeli dan.  :Sing:  



> mislim da ću se i ja (umjesto na muža) baciti na Kegela


Ja sam kombinirala obojicu... užitak je veći  :Wink:  

*Patriša* korist će se pomalo pokazivati kad god počela.

----------


## nemirna mama

mi smo odmah nakon mjesec dana....nisam šivana a i iscjedak je prestao....bilo nam je super....(to je bilo nakon malog)...a iza male nakon 1,5 mj. premda isto nisam šivana   :D  :D  :D .... samo je iscjedak duže curio....bilo je ok....muž mi je rekao kad rodim još jedno da ću imati rupu bez dna  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  .....a sad ćemoi vidjet kad rodim..pozzz

----------

Ja sam spavala odmah nakon par dana kada sam došla iz bolnice,rodila carskim,al svejedno je maternica šivana,nije to ništa,a odmah smo normalno sve počeli nakon prvog pregleda.Da, sex i mlijeko u grudima,super...još sam supruga malo špricala,hahahahaha

----------


## Iva M.

Ja sam rodila na carski, ali ne znam zašto imam velikih problema.
Sve me peče kao da me netko žiletom reže.

Na tom prvom pregledu nakon 6 tjedana gin mi je radio papa test.
Nikada me u životu nije toliko boljelo i peklo nakon uzimanja uzorka kao tada. To je bilo prije 4 tjedna. Je li moguće da je to posljedica toga?
Čak sam mislila da imam gljivice ili nešto pa odradila turu Canestena, ali stvar je ostala ista.

Nakon prvog poroda isto carskim nisam imala takvih problema,
išlo je ok. U početku teže dok se nisam naučila ponovno opustiti 
i poslije je bilo dobro.

----------


## andrea2405

mene je jako sav bolio-peko neznam kako bi to nazvala i dosta poslije poroda pregledana sam i sve je kako treba i jednostavno je sve proslo s vremenom...mogu reci iako nisam rodila vaginalno da me je i sam snosaj bolio prvih par puta ali sam ja cekala da prođe babinje i onda krenula u pohod hiiii .... kod mene je problem sto mi jos uvijek treba da se opustim dosta ali to ce biti kasnije lakse....

----------


## Anna8

Nakon dva mj - prvi put. No bilo je tako bolno da već 3 tj. ništa. A stvarno imam želju - kad nisam mrtva umorna!  :Laughing:  
Morat ćemo probati opet!  :Wink:

----------


## mcacic18

ja sam rodila prije 15dana i imam želju za sexom ali mislim da ću pričekati bar još 20 dana jer nije pametno žuriti,treba bar malo pričekati da se tijelo oporavi. :/    ali bojim se da i nakon 20 dana neću moći jer me užasno strah...kako da ne mislim na bol?????????? :?  :?  :?

----------


## zorica39

Ja sam počela sa sexom 2-3 dana nakon dolaska iz rodilišta, bilo mi je super, onako nježno i polagano..

Lijepo..  :Smile:

----------


## migoh

> Ja sam počela sa sexom 2-3 dana nakon dolaska iz rodilišta, bilo mi je super, onako nježno i polagano..
> 
> Lijepo..


Svaka čast !!! Želja je tu , ali neznam kada ću skupiti hrabrosti ...za mjesec dana   :?

----------


## L&L0809

a kaj nije da bi trebalo pricekati prvi pregled?

kak nam telefon doma ne radi, kazem ja MM da s posla nazove pedijatra da nas naruci na 1. pregled, a da ginekolog moze pricekati, a on ce meni na to, ak cemo se moci nakon pregleda, zovem i ginekologa   :Laughing:

----------


## Tami25

> Ja sam počela sa sexom 2-3 dana nakon dolaska iz rodilišta, bilo mi je super, onako nježno i polagano..
> 
> Lijepo..


 :shock:  kkkkkk...kako?  :? 

ja nisam čekala 1. pregled, mi smo nakon mjesec dana.

----------


## migoh

> a on ce meni na to, ak cemo se moci nakon pregleda, zovem i ginekologa



 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------

Ja sam sa sexom počla odmah kada sam došla iz bolnice isto polako kao i zoraica.
Bilo me strah malo ali ipak sam si dala oduška.
Jeste da sam krvarila ali nam to nije smetalo i nismo se sexali svako malo bar jednom/dva puta tjedno prije prvog pregleda.
Ako se ti osjećaš ok i ako ti je dobro može se počet polako.
Jedva sam sačekala prvi pregled a kad je rekla da se mogu uh toga je bilo svaki dan.

----------


## L&L0809

ma, ne znam, mene je malo strah, htjela bi da ipak prvo gin pogleda. a idem za tjedan dana, tako da cemo se strpiti jos toliko. nije me toliko strah sexa, koliko ponovne trudnoce (i ova je bila neplanirana, iako smo se cuvali, svi su frendovi komentirali da je dosta da me MM malo ljepse pogleda i ja ostanem trudna   :Laughing:  ).

----------


## kristina_zg

> ma, ne znam, mene je malo strah, htjela bi da ipak prvo gin pogleda. a idem za tjedan dana, tako da cemo se strpiti jos toliko. nije me toliko strah sexa, koliko ponovne trudnoce (i ova je bila neplanirana, iako smo se cuvali, svi su frendovi komentirali da je dosta da me MM malo ljepse pogleda i ja ostanem trudna   ).


haha nama je tako bilo oba puta  :Laughing:  al neka..najljepše moguće iznenađenje  :Smile:  i prvi puta sam čekala prvi pregled a i sad ću, tako sam mirnija. Za tjedan dana idem i onda udriiiii  :Smile:

----------


## L&L0809

vec sam mislila da nam javljas sretnu vijest, a kad ono, i ti cekas prvi pregled   :Razz:  
nis, mislim da ce nam iduci vikend biti buuuran (i da definitivno necemo visiti po forumu)   :Laughing:

----------


## kristina_zg

idući vikend je vikend bez posjeta,  mora se bakaservis organizirati i sve 5! ajme koje pripreme, a nekad se nije ni stiglo planirati  :Grin:

----------


## krumpiric

ja sam rodila prije vas dvije, a još krvarim..i to ne "zanemarivo"-nego baš krvarim...

 :Sad:  
a hormoni lude , nemam šavove, beba se budi samo za cicanje...ma, meni se seksa od dolaska iz bolnice  :Grin:  

samo ovo krvarenje izgleda kao da će 3mj trajat.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## L&L0809

a joj, krumpiric, meni je krvarenje (i to ono oskudno) prestalo pred, pa ima bar tjedan dana. al ak te moze utjesiti (koliko se sjecam Tonka ti je prvo dijete), i meni je nakon prvog poroda to krvarenje trajalo i trajalo...al, ti lijepo, duple plahte na krevet (ili kauc, ako dijete spava u vasoj sobi   :Razz:  ), i udri! ja sutra idem na pregled, nadam se da se ovaj vikend bas i necu naspavati   :Laughing:

----------


## bimba iaia

A ja već mj i po izbjegavam otvorit ovu temu,a kamoli doma...
nadam se da će me mm "čekat" kao teenegericu jer se još ne osjećam spremno   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## L&L0809

samo da vas sve uredno obavijestim - obavila ginekologa, maternica i sve ostalo je kao i prije trudnoce (kad me covjek vidi, ne bi ni rekao da sam majka dvoje djece). malo sam bila zabrinuta, jer se bas i nisam pazila, nanasala sam Lovru (ima 11kg), kuhala, prala, cistila...kako sam dosla iz bolnice.

dakle, jadikovke ovim prestaju, krecemo sa ponovnim aktivnim sex. zivotom  :D   :D   :D (mjesec dana nakon poroda)

malo me brine kontracepcija, al sta je tu je, ne bi se nista dogodilo i da ova dva mala cuda dobiju bracu ili seku!

----------


## kristina_zg

ja obavila još jučer a pao je i prvi keksić, više je bilo isforsano s moje strane niti sam bila opuštena a o umoru šutim..mora da me neka bezvoljnost ulovila jer za mene nikad nije bilo umora po pitanju seksa..bit će bolje

----------


## kristina_zg

ah da..pilule ne smijem dokle god dojim tako da nam preostaju gumice a to mrzim iz dna duše  :Mad:  a veli doktor meni- _neka suprug pazi, a uostalom ne možete ni ostati trudna dok dojite_. Da, da, pokazalo se  :Grin:

----------


## L&L0809

eto, ja ocekivala nekaj, a MM ode na Majke   :Laughing:   ma, dobro, valjda ce bit sutra.

gumice su se pokazale "odlicne", s njima sam i ostala trudna (naravno da je jedini put kad je puko moralo biti u moje plodne dane   :Razz:  )

dogovorila sam si mirenu u 9mj, a valjda, uz gumice, u ta 3 mj ne bum ostala opet trudna (naravno, pod uvjetom da bude nekaj od naseg sex. zivota   :Rolling Eyes:  ). opet, s druge strane, apstinencija je najbolja zastita  8)

----------


## Andy***

Mi smo prije poroda imali ludi sexualni život,a sad...(2 i pol mjeseca nakon poroda)  :Crying or Very sad:   ni u jedno doba dana nemam volje. po danu mi se neda jer se ne mogu opustiti,mislim da će se beba probuditi jer ne spava čvrsto kao noću,a navečer sam preumorna i stvarno nemam volje. A glupo mi je MM-u svaki dan govoriti umorna sam. Kako se vaši muževi drže po tom pitanju?

----------


## L&L0809

ma, ni meni se bas ne da, pogotovo zato kaj sam vec (7tj nakon poroda) dobila M (pa me malo strah nove trudnoce). kao sto mozes vidjeti iz mojih ranijih postova, MM ima vrlo bogat drustveni zivot, mozda tako nadoknadjuje nedostatak doticnog. a svaki tjedan ide 2 puta na nogomet, pa se i tamo malo ispuca.

a to probaj prek dana spavati kad i beba spava (pusti pospremanje stana, to moze i pricekati), pa ces navecer biti bar malo odmornija   :Smile:

----------


## Andy***

Skoro svaki dan velim da ću malo prespavati,ali onda kad mi beba zaspi,uvijek nađem nešto drugo za raditi ( pranje,peglanje,...). Stalno mislim da nešto moram. Samo želim da mi se vrati želja za sexom,da mogu opet uživati i prepustiti se kao prije  :Love:

----------


## L&L0809

ma pusti pospremanje, mislim da bi TM bio puno sretniji da ti se vrati zelja za sexom nego da svaki dan dodje u cist i pospremljen stan. ja sam peglanje odavno prekrizila (peglala sam samo djecju robicu do mjesec dana zivota oba djeteta). probaj fakat malo odspavati prek dana, to ti puno znaci (pogotovo ako imate burne noci   :Grin:  ).

----------


## Andy***

Imaš ti pravo. Uostalom,živimo kod njegovih,tako da bi si mogla priuštiti malo spavanja poslijepodne. Još samo da se mogu prepustiti,da ne pogledavam stalno dal će se beba probuditi...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## krumpiric

uspjeli smo uspjeli smo 
yeah, we did it  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  




odlično, bolje nego ikad.


mamu im se epizotomijom grrrr, ovako bez nje je-pa idealno

----------


## L&L0809

krumpiric - kaj tek sad  :?  pa rodila si prije mene...

andy - da samo znas koliko smo mi puta prekidali jer se dijete zbudilo 
 :Grin:   uspavas ga, i nastavite dalje, a ak je bas pred kraj, bu se beba i malo strpila, nece joj nis bit   :Wink:

----------


## BebaBeba

Eto moj prvi sex je bio prije jedno tjedan dana i bio je KATASTROFA i totalni neuspjeh, bolilo me za poludit a i krvarila sam pa smo odlucili jos malo pricekati...

Ali zato drugi - sinoć - NIKAD TAKO DOBRO!!!!!!  :D  :D

----------


## Energija

Ja ne mogu virovat da se neko sexa par dana nakon poroda, a ona jadna još nije ni zarasla  :shock:   :Razz:   ...

----------


## BebaBeba

Pa meni je za tjedan dana 6 tjedana od poroda... a ne krvarim vec vise od 2 tjedna  :/

----------


## sandra-zvrk

Nema želje ni volje još! Bila na onom redovnom pregledu nakon poroda i bolilo   :Sad:  . Sad mi još teže i frka me od same pomisli! Moram neki lubrikant pribavit!!? :/  Ima neko savjet koji i gdje se može uopće kupit. Pretpostavljam u ljekarni!? Ili dm, kozmo, muler!?

----------


## Bonavia

Ima neko savjet koji i gdje se može uopće kupit. Pretpostavljam u ljekarni!? Ili dm, kozmo, muler!?

najtoplije preporučam Durex play,ima u DM-u;košta 20-ak kn.Eto,meni je puno pomogao,informaciju pokupila tu na forumu,pa eto ...  :Grin:

----------


## BebaBeba

Neznam, mene lubrikanti interesiraju cisto iz znatizelje ali samo sam se taj prvi put nakon poroda osjecala "suho", poslije je bilo uvijek "podmazano"   :Laughing:

----------


## silverinne

dm, durex lubrikanti, meni i mm uvijek izmame osmijeh na lice, bez toga teško, od poroda, suša dolje pa trebamo asistenciju.  :Embarassed:

----------


## kristina_zg

zanimljivo je da uopće nemam ni volje ni želje a kad pristanem seks je bolji no ikad, i to svaki puta!!!  :D

----------


## PericaY2K

Srećom nisam imala epiziotomiju, masirana mi je međica iako sam bila prvorotkinja (na inicijativu dr. Lea Rukavina sa Svetog Duha i uz primalju Snježanu - http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=80880).

Prvo "papanje" (oralni seks) mi je dragi priuštio vrlo brzo nakon poroda, oko 20-og dana, i jedva bi dočekao da mi ga opet i opet da (i dan danas, voli me papati). Znao je da će me orgazmići oraspoložiti i pomoći oporavku  :Grin:  

Prvi sexić se dogodio 43. dan, dragi je jedva dočekao, a ja sam pristala (iako mi je ginekološki pregled bio za još 2 tjedna) jer sam se uistinu taj dan osjećala puno bolje .

Zbog teškog psihičkog stanja nakon poroda mi je trebalo muževe bliskosti jer sam bila iscrpljena od posvećivanja brige samo djetetu. 

Sex mi je značio posvećivanje pažnje meni, kao i moje pažnje napokon mužu.

Malo me peckao ulazak (bila sam sama popucala iznutra mrvicu za 1 šavić), no prošlo je sve ok, plus koristili smo lubrikant (durex play feel plavi)

I dan danas mi je malo ulaz na tom mjestu nadražen i osjetljiv ali s vremenom će nadam se proći i taj osjećaj.

Nakon toga smo se seksali otprilike jednom-dvaput tjedno, a ja sam postala jako horny i ajmo reć "pohotna" jer mi je nakon poroda cerviks omekšao pa me ne buba kada "navali" na mene, dapače, seks mi je postao jako ugodan...  :Bouncing:

----------


## PericaY2K

I naravno, malenu uspavam na sisi i odemo se seksat i ona čarobno spava u kindaču sve dok ne čuje mamin uzdah od orgazma na kraju tako da eto, hvala nebesima na tome!

Skužila sam da me orgazmi super oraspolože i onda sam si rekla da ću žrtvovat sve živo samo da me dragi zgrabi (pa znam bit budna do 1 ujutro zbog obavljanja kućanskih poslova, al eto, mala cijena za dobar seksualan život).

Baš mi je frendica dobila neku virozu/prehladu pa sam je zezala - "mora da se nisi seksala neko vrijeme pa organizam oslabio  :Laughing:  "

Za curke kojima je seks bolan evo recepta:
0. zaboravite na sve i skoncentrirajte misli na svoj klitač / neku scenu iz pornića koja vas pali / svog dragog il što vas već vlaži   :Grin:  
1. osvježite vanjsko spolovilo (tako da ste friške) i obrijte se (ja osobno ne bi išla lizat ništa s busenom na sebi)
2. neka vas dragi fino papa 15-ak minuta dok se potpuno ne opustite i tek onda istovremeno
3. stavi 1 kondom (da vas noktom ne ozlijedi, ima u Lidlu pak od 12 komada za 20ak kuna - isplati se) preko 2 prsta (kažiprst i srednji prst) i neka nježno uđe u rodnicu i masira vam G točku (prsti mu trebaju biti okrenuti "prema nebu" dok vi ležite na leđima) dok vas papa. neka masira nježno, a vama po želji može malo intenzivnije..
4. ako ne svršite taj put, budete neki drugi, *samo često prakticirajte*

e, i tako, s vremenom ćete se počet osjećati lijepo i držim vam fige da se poseksate sebi za gušt čim prije!   :Love:

----------


## PericaY2K

sorry za ovo s brijanjem, dragi mi je rekao da ima nekih muškaraca koji vole dlakave žene, to im je fetiš, a fetiš ko fetiš, ako čovjeka veseli, nek ga prakticira, i ja to poštujem i drago mi je da si je čovjek našao ono što ga veseli i napaljuje!

i nemojte sada biti sramežljive, pohvalite se kad svršite!  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## eris

Uh perica šta uradi sa ovim objašnjenjima jednoj trudnoj ženi. Odoh tražitMM iz ovih stopa.  :Embarassed:

----------


## BebaBeba

Ja sam mislila da mi je seks u trudnoci bio najbolji u zivotu, ali ovo sada... jao brate pa to se rijecima nemoze opisati! A plus toga jos sam vise "horny" nego u trudnoci a onda sam bila luuuuuda tako da... moste si mislit... Sreca pa imamo bebicu koja nana cijelu noc   :Razz:

----------


## Death-of-Art

rodila prije 4.mjeseca.

nisam uopće napaljena.   :Crying or Very sad:  
ne osjećam niti potrebu za masturbacijom niti za seksom.

muž me stalno dira, grli, ljubi, masira, zavuče mi ruku u gaćice... al ništa.. 

postala sam frigidna.   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  

tješe me da je to normalno ako dojim...
al opet... žao mi je muža...  :Sad:

----------


## BebaBeba

Gle, ja sam takva osoba, meni cini zadovoljstvo njega zadovoljavati, probaj i ti u tome nac nesto, makar dok to radis se i ne napalis, znas da radis nesto sta njemu kao svakom muskarcu treba i u cem uziva a napraviti to za njega je po meni zadovoljstvo i zeni! Naravno, govorim samo ako ti pase oralni seks i slicne stvari.

----------


## Nia_Zg

Baš vam zavidim cure, ja otkad sam rodila totalno sam bez volje za sex  :Sad: . Kad se sjetim nekad prije... i sad, to je nebo i zemlja. Nije mi ni porod bio težak, prošla sam bez ogrebotine, ali svejedno nemam volje, valjda to ima sve skupa veze s hormonima i s dojenjem... 
A i muž i ja već davno konstatirali da otkad imamo malu mrvicu uopće se ne mazimo i nekako smo zapostavili naš odnos, skroz smo orijentirani na nju...  Znam, ne bi smjeli tako, ali jednostavno si još uvijek ne možemo pomoći.

----------


## jkitanov

> postala sam frigidna.     
> 
> tješe me da je to normalno ako dojim...
> al opet... žao mi je muža...



i ja  :Laughing:

----------


## BebaBeba

Koliko sam citala o tome mislim da je ta bezvoljnost samo privremena.. proci ce  :Wink:

----------


## Death-of-Art

> Death-of-Art prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> postala sam frigidna.     
> 
> tješe me da je to normalno ako dojim...
> al opet... žao mi je muža... 
> 
> ...


a ti si rodila u 4om mjesecu i još te drži?
ja sam rodila tamo krajem sedmog..nadala sam se da će uskoro proći ta firigidnost...mwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## Death-of-Art

> Gle, ja sam takva osoba, meni cini zadovoljstvo njega zadovoljavati, probaj i ti u tome nac nesto, makar dok to radis se i ne napalis, znas da radis nesto sta njemu kao svakom muskarcu treba i u cem uziva a napraviti to za njega je po meni zadovoljstvo i zeni! Naravno, govorim samo ako ti pase oralni seks i slicne stvari.


a znam...a problem je što moj muž uporno hoće zadovoljit mene   :Laughing:  
jer je njemu zadovoljstvo moje zadovoljstvo. i onda me oralno zadovoljava a meni misli bokte pitaj gdje baš bezveze..

----------


## sunce moje malo

kada može prvi sex nakon CR?

----------


## jkitanov

iJoš uvijek traje! :? 
Možda nagodinu prođe. Već se šali mm da bi trebali početi praviti drugo dj da mi se vrati želja.

----------


## ruza

> kada može prvi sex nakon CR?


ja sam napala muža 17 dana nakon cr  :Smile:

----------


## sandra-zvrk

> Death-of-Art prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> postala sam frigidna.     
> 
> tješe me da je to normalno ako dojim...
> al opet... žao mi je muža... 
> 
> ...


i ja, al je meni žao mene!   :Laughing:  

Bili neki pokušaji, ali me brzo prošlo!

----------


## BP

tocno nakon 45 dana  :Smile:

----------


## †vanesax

jesam li ja ovde jedina   :Crying or Very sad:  naša beba ima sad 9.5 meseci.
mi imali prvi sex nakon 3,5 meseca. drugi i treći /dan za danom/ nakon još toliko i to je to. u ovoj godini ukupno 6 puta.
kad će biti sledeći put. ko zna. verovatno negde tamo iduće godine  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## jkitanov

Prošli tj 2puta To je sve skupa 5 puta ove godine, ali prosjek se popravlja.

----------


## XENA

Drage moje sex je ono što pokreće naše muškarce! Zar niste nikad slušale Žuži,ha,ha. Kažu da u braku u kojem sex štima on 1% braka, a kada neštima onda je 99% braka! Ja sam se sa svojim dragim vodila ljubav mjesec dana nakon poroda i bilo mi je super!  Kao i većina mama nakon poroda uz sve obaveze doma a sada i posao malo mi je opao libido. Stoga navalimo mame, sex je ono što nas najviše i najljepše povezuje sa našim odabranicima

----------


## V&NMama

Ja bi se pribrojila vama frigidnima  :Grin: .
Prije poroda sex nam je bio super, a sad isto - mm bi rado, al meni se nedaaaaaaa..
Dojim, a sad tu vidim spominjete neku vezu dojenje-privremena frigidnost, nisam znala za to.
Nego, meni su prije grudi bile obvezno prisutne u vođenju ljubavi a sad mi to nikak ne ide, em su mi bradavice nekako drugačije osjetljive (paše im samo dojenje, nikakvi drugi dodiri), em se pitam pa jel ne bi bilo mlijeka na sve strane  :Shock: ???
Kako je kod vas?

----------


## tibica

> pa jel ne bi bilo mlijeka na sve strane ???
> Kako je kod vas?


Bi, ali nema veze, promjeniš posteljinu i dobro. Sjećam se dok sam dojila da sam svaki drugi dan morala mjenjati posteljinu  :Smile:

----------


## jella

ja sam se izgleda, ispisala iz kluba seksualno aktivnih...od svih postova koje sam pročitala dolazim do zaključka da sam ja definitivno s najgorom situacijom... :Sad:  cure tješite se - "postim" od kad sam ostala trudna, a rodila sam prije sedam mjeseci! pa vi računajte...
prvo, dugo nam je trebalo (4 godine) da nam se dogodi trudnoća. zadnjih godinu dana seksanje se prorijedilo na svega 2,3 puta mjesečno u dane kad smo mislili da sam plodna a ni to više nije bilo to jer je postalo "eto da se svrši" seksanje...razočaranja iz mjeseca u mjesec ubijala su moju volju za seksom.
onda kada se napokon dogodila trudnoća bilo me strah jer ništa nisam htjela riskirati...jedan stari ginekolog je rekao da beba treba svoj mir i da se treba suzdržavati od seksa. uopće nisam preispitivala to što je rekao. a nije to meni osobno ni rekao. jednostavno, odlučila sam ga poslušati. pred kraj trudnoće svake noći imala sam "mokre" snove ali, ni to me nije navelo da posustanem  :Saint:  :Grin: 
kad sam rodila prvo sam čekala da zarastem, pa da prestanem dojiti, pa da smršavim... i sad više ne znam što čekam. mm je prestao bilo što pokušavati. jadna sam. frigidna. ne znam šta mi je, znam da nešto treba poduzeti po tom pitanju a ja bi valjda radije seks s nekim drugim nego sa mm. kao da mi je prvi put. nešto se poremetilo  :Sad: 
sorite zbog opsežnog posta.

----------


## jella

Tralalalalalala...uspjeli smo, uspjeli!  :Smile:  Sigurno se pitate - ma kako se to desilo?!  :Smile: 
E pa, da se mene čekalo, načekali bi se. Ovako, muž je preuzeo inicijativu, ja jadna uplašena kao da mi prvi put u životu, a i osjećaj je bio sličan...ali eto, nisam zaboravila kako se to radi. Nije bilo loše, ali definitivno će postajati sve bolje i bolje! Tralallalala  :Smile:

----------

